# I'm just too fat



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I'm not really obese, but I don't feel good when this heavy.

I'm on a diet again....3 years ago , I lost 40 lbs ?

Went from 260 down to 220 in about 6 months.

Doctors said I was Diabetic , wanted me to take metformin, 
I said NO, they said then you gotta eat right and exercise....I said OK.

Kept it off until about 3 months ago, then started gaining it back,now I'm back to 250, 

so last week I started watching what I eat, low carbs, no sweets, and since Friday I have lost 7 1/2 lbs.

Just ordered a Recumbent Exercycle for me and the wife, cuz we do need low impact exercise. Can't work , or even walk outside ...to hot.

So my realistic goal now is 225 lbs, 

If yall yell at me , maybe I'll make it.




Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you... NOW GET TO WORK FATTY! 

Sugar is definitely the enemy of being healthy for most people. I have been living ketogenic/low carb for about 4-5 years now and I pass my annual physicals with flying colors. While the height to weight scale is always way off my body fat test is always right where it should be. I like to remind people that exercise is very important for health, but diet is what determines how much bodyfat we have and diet is what burns it off. You might want to do some reading about intermittent fasting. If you achieve ketosis intermittent fasting burns off body fat faster than anything else you can do, it also controls insulin/blood sugar and raises testosterone and HGH. I now fast for approx. 18 hours before my weight training workouts, 3 days a week.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Maybe I been doing that intermiitent fasting... but, Ill read about it.

Last 3 days , I get up drink my coffee, eat a piece of fruit and then dont eat anything all day , then 6-7 pm,will eat some meat and veggies till I'm full, no potaoes, maybe a little bread...Thats it I'm done for the day.

May have a little popcorn, and unsweet tea.


Be glad when the bike gets here.


Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

*I'm just too thin (196 LBS)*

I get up at 5am, have donuts and coffee, about 8 I have breakfast, 4 eggs, fried potatoes and 4 sausages with toast and more coffee.

At lunch I eat fast food, usually tacos or burgers with a large frys.

At dinner another burger and some vegetable.

Right before bed time I eat a candy bar so I won't be hungry at 2am.

This is my diet to gain weight, I want to gain about 10 pounds.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I was 140 and 5'9" coming out of high school into boot camp.

At age 30, I fought in tough man/ biker brawls at 165 to 190 ( I bulked up).

At 43, I am at 170. Still 5'9"...

I work hard, and walk, and lift when I can. I swim, but not regularly enough for it to be exercise.

I eat a normal diet. I keep sugar low, and that is by far the hardest part.

When winter gets here, I will go back on a pretty strict paleo diet, and do intermittent fasting. I have been doing it for a few years now, and I typically either stay the same weight over winter, or have to shed 5 or 10 pounds to get back to 175 come spring.

Basically, I don't eat much sugar, I make homemade meals a lot, rarely eat out or eat fast food, and I am pretty active. But I am not out there putting in athlete hours at the gym or running. Its really not that hard, but you have to want to do it. If you don't want check ups and physicals that are basically checking the boxes, and you don't want to lose the weight, then stop trying. I think worrying about it, and failing, is more stressful than just saying screw it, this is me.

When I get check ups, they are consistently amazed that I smoke a pack a day, and have since I was a teen.

Diet and exercise.

You know what to do.

You want to work out together? We can if you want. Should be easy. We plan some really easy exercises, and a time and days of the week, and we do them. Only, we actually do them. Basic stuff. Let me know. I need to do a few months of body weight work anyway, I am getting smashed at work.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Tweto said:


> I get up at 5am, have donuts and coffee, about 8 I have breakfast, 4 eggs, fried potatoes and 4 sausages with toast and more coffee.
> 
> At lunch I eat fast food, usually tacos or burgers with a large frys.
> 
> ...


That was exactly my diet for the past 3-4 months....

Had to stop that. I'm 6'3", but I dont like buying new clothes.

Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am 6'2" 250 and have been a weightlifter since I was 14. My wife affectionately refers to me as her beefcake.

The whole "eat several small meals a day" thing is utterly ridiculous. The weight loss, diet and exercise industry only exists to make money not make people healthy and most of their "studies" are paid for by the industry that makes money if the results magically go their way. In reality our bodies have two modes; burning the food we eat or burning stored fat. So if you eat breakfast (which is named after breaking the fast) your body goes out of fat burning mode and into food burning mode. I do not eat breakfast of any kind, ever, and haven't in nearly 5 years. My health is excellent.

I wake up, get ready and go about my day. Around Noon I eat a meal which is usually a 3-4 cup nutritionally dense salad with an olive oil based dressing and some protein, like a large bacon-wrapped cheese-stuffed chicken breast. Mid-afternoon I will drink a cup of chicken broth with 1 tbsp of salted butter. [When your body does not eat lots of carbs or processed foods you need to add sodium.] Then I do not eat until dinner. A typical dinner for me would be a grilled thick cut pork chop or two, some brussel sprouts cooked in bacon and butter, some blueberries and blackberries and a glass of sugar free iced tea with lemon. Then I do not eat again until Noon the next day, unless I am legitimately physically hungry and my body is asking for food. Then I usually eat macadamia nuts and/or homemade beef jerky. Hydration is also very important, but again the 7-8 glasses of water a day thing is made up BS. Drink until your urine is light yellow and you're getting all you need. For me that means about 72 fl oz a day. I also supplement with magnesium, vitamin D and a men's one a day. Although the only one I can "feel" if I skip it is the magnesium.

On weight training days I lift on my lunch break (after approx. 18 hours of fasting) and then I double down on my protein intake.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am 6'2" 250 and have been a weightlifter since I was 14. My wife affectionately refers to me as her beefcake.
> 
> The whole "eat several small meals a day" thing is utterly ridiculous. The weight loss, diet and exercise industry only exists to make money not make people healthy and most of their "studies" are paid for by the industry that makes money if the results magically go their way. In reality our bodies have two modes; burning the food we eat or burning stored fat. So if you eat breakfast (which is named after breaking the fast) your body goes out of fat burning mode and into food burning mode. I do not eat breakfast of any kind, ever, and haven't in nearly 5 years. My health is excellent.
> 
> ...


I am curious if you'd post a menu of what you normally eat in a given week.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I lost 7 lbs a few months ago. I had been to Kansas and hanging with relatives and all that communal eating sort of thing...I can back disgusted. I would like to lose 10 more lbs. Not doing it tonight, though, just went to the local pub with husband and mom and had a reuben sandwich, fries, fried pickles, and a great ale. I lost weight by having coffee in the morning, (usual 2 cups), a vegan protein shake with a banana and strawberries mixed in at lunch. By 3pm I am starving, so I eat a bowl of fruit. And lots of homemade unsweetened ice tea. Then a normal dinner. 
So that worked for me, and am ready to go for it again next week. 
So, way to go Phideaux. You don't want to be on metformin. Husband started on that and now he's on insulin.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I did the weight lifting work outs for lots of years , until I had shoulder problems, and had to quit....I think I was in my mid 50s then, and bench pressing 400 lbs. Probably why I screwed up my shoulders.

Now I got 2 bad knees, had 3 back surgeries, need another one, 2 heart attacks, Defib/pacemaker, and I'm way too old to do much heavy exercise,

Thats why I'm buying a Recumbent exercycle, to help me with the weight loss.

I still am active, just takes me longer to get things done, 
and carrying around an extra 40 lbs don't help.

I refused the metformin, because I see friends of mine on it, and they eat half a cream pie and take the pill...and are obese....no thanks.

I just want to feel better , and I will when I lose the lbs.


Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I am curious if you'd post a menu of what you normally eat in a given week.


There is not a massive amount of variety in my diet, as I consider food to be a fuel and not a reward or a treat or an anxiety reliever. I pretty much eat a salad for lunch every day along with whatever protein we had the night before (or the night before that). I always make 1.5-2x what we are going to eat. By keeping my carbs in the 40-50 range I have very little appetite, almost no cravings and my blood sugar remains stable all day, which means no spikes or lulls in energy. Here is a 3 day menu, add in my cup of bone broth with salted butter everyday:

Yesterday for lunch I had a 4 cup salad with Greek vinaigrette mixed with garlic olive oil and two bacon wrapped sirloin steaks. For dinner I made steak fajitas with fresh pico and guacamole, which I ate on a plate without tortillas. I also had some fresh strawberries.

Today for lunch I had a 4 cup salad with blue cheese crumbles and homemade sugar free french dressing and a bowl full of leftover steak fajita mix with guacamole. For dinner I made up a low carb Shepherd's pie with ground beef and mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes. I then had some fresh blueberries.

Tomorrow for lunch I will have a 4 cup "Cobb" salad with shredded gouda, smoked turkey, smoked ham, hard-boiled egg whites and a few strips of bacon. For dinner I am going to make jalapeno cheddar hamburgers on the grill and green beans sauteed in garlic oil. I will also have some raspberries or blackberries.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm 6' 47 yrs and float between 205 to 210 lbs. My former work of pulling flatbeds and pulling tarps kept me in shape even though I ate allot of food during the day, most of it healthy. new job well I have to cut back on my food intake, not much exercise opening trailer doors lol.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

In high school I wrestled at 132 weight class. I played middle linebacker at 155 pounds and practiced martial arts. That weight (155) lasted until I hit 60. Now I am at 185 and looking to lose 20 pounds. The knees keep talking to me and they are very profound in their statements. I will start walking again in Sept., wife does not like hiking at 115 F.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Read Mad Cowboy and I doubt you will ever have a weight problem again...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Check with your health provider;however, here are the usual daily caloric guidelines on weight loss/weight control.

Week 1
Male 1,700
Female 1,400

Week 2
Male 1,600
Female 1,300

Week 3 and on
Male 1,500
Female 1,200

A few points

You can't manage what you don't measure
Weigh, count, or measure everything you eat or drink
Keep track of your progress
What every dietary/caloric path you choose must be sustainable through your lifetime

From Reader's Digest: Nothing to eat or drink, except water, from dinner to breakfast because your gut needs 12 hours to rest of perform optimally. That helped me get off my last 10 pounds. It's a practice I still follow.

Word of caution about fad diets - you usually go back to your old habits once you get off of them because they are not sustainable.

A few things I learned on my weight loss journey. 

Sugar free Jello pudding made with fat free milk was a lifesaver at 80 calories.
Sugar free Fudgesicles are 40 calories
Sugar Free Popsicle are 15 calories each
Lettuce, mustard, picante sauce are almost "free"
Lettuce salads before meals with watered down low-cal dressing
Set milestones. I knew I had to get through two days to start changing my eating habits. Then I wanted to get through one week. I thought my weight wouldn't start coming off until week 2; however, I was wrong because I started losing weight at the end of week 1.
Drink lots of water. Your body needs it to function and it curbs hunger cravings. I keep a pitcher of cold water in the fridge.
Walk. A lot. It works the large muscles in your legs.

It's been a year and a half since I lost 50 pounds and keeping them off has not been traumatic. I still weigh every morning even though there are some who say not to do that. It works for me so I'll keep on with the practice.

As with all of the above, YMMV. Do what works for you with the understanding it's a lifestyle change, not a "for the moment" change.

Best of luck.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

400 pound bench!!

No wonder you have weight issues.

A guy in the Mil (who looked liked a Mr. Universe contender, admin guy so he had all the time in the world lol) told me years ago - Stay athletic. Once you get huge, it takes too much time and effort to maintain, and once you stop it's a battle to keep the weight off.

Still. That 400 pound club. Props.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Wanta know how long it took me to reach that goal of 400 lbs?

That was the weight goal that my friend and I set to reach, after we had been already hitting the weights for a few years, you gotta have a spotter.

I weighed around 220 then and no fat.

It took 4 years , from the time we made that pact with each other, to finally reach it. Remember I was 50 years old . 

Then I blew a shoulder , and started really backing off, and all that muscle turned to fat over the years since. 

I'll just tell ya I'm now past 7 decades.


Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Wanta know how long it took me to reach that goal of 400 lbs?
> 
> That was the weight goal that my friend and I set to reach, after we had been already hitting the weights for a few years, you gotta have a spotter.
> 
> ...


That's awesome.

When I was in my early 20's I had a partial pectoral tear pushing up 350# (on my way to my goal of 450# which was 2x my bodyweight). Took some time to heal up. That is when I was educated on the awesomeness that is the one rep max formula. Take the maximum weight you can press for 4-6 clean reps then plug that number into this formula (4.6RM X 1.1307) + 0.6998. Gives you a very good estimate of your one rep max with far less injury potential.

Now that I am 45 and no longer care, I use the NFL bench press test. Which is 225# as many times as possible. The NFL record is 49 reps. There is also a formula for using the NFL test to determine one rep max (1 Rep Max = 221.8 lb. + 6.81 x Reps @ 225 4). So an NFL player (or anyone) who can do 24 reps has an approx. one rep max of approx. 385 lbs. I can consistently press 225# between 20-22 reps, which is good enough for me now that I am a desk jockey. Plus I am far less likely to tear that pec again.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats interesting, 

I will tell you that when we raeched our goal, it wasn't reps at that 400 , it was a rep.

But we worked up to it , every other day, then finished the work out with that rep, then just cool down.

I'l be happy with just cycling in my living room for 30 miutes a day now.

Hopefully shedding some lbs.


Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

SewingMachine said:


> 400 pound bench!!
> 
> No wonder you have weight issues.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily agree with him, unless of course you are eating a typical American processed food diet.

My last physical I was 247# at 9% body fat. I only need to put in about 1/2 the amount of anaerobic training to maintain the same mass and strength I did when I was working to achieve it. My 6 days a week in the gym are now 2 days in the gym and 1 day on the Bowflex (plus my wife makes me go swimming with her). After nearly a year of this my weight has remained essentially the same and my strength has not diminished. Of course, and again, keeping that body fat off is all diet related and has nothing to do with training. Since I maintain a very consistent diet that is low in carbs and somewhat high in protein, I have no issues with weight.

Although Phideaux benching 400# at age 50 is making me wonder if I am slowing down too soon!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Thats interesting,
> 
> I will tell you that when we raeched our goal, it wasn't reps at that 400 , it was a rep.
> 
> ...


Just remember, biking for 30 minutes burns 225 calories. Not eating a doughnut saves you from having to burn any calories. 

This is a long video, but Dr. Fung is pretty much THE expert when it comes to fasting, weight loss, obesity, hormone control, etc. I attended a lecture of his once (at a Ketogenic clinic) and was astounded at how successful his patience were at weight loss. And unlike you many of his patience are obese people trying to lose 100's of lbs.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Doctors have always told me to gain weight!

Glass a milk and two pop-tarts for breakfast.
No lunch.
Supper. Meat, potatoes and a vegetable. Fruit for desert.

My last annual physical 8 years ago, Doctor said I could stand to lose a few pounds! 

How do I eat less? A little Internet research lead me to believe that my body was starving so it started to store fat. 

I now eat a lite lunch too and the result was 2" less around the belly.

Said all of the above to say this. Starvation diets could result in weight gain. Exercise (IMHO) is more important then what or how much a person eats.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My thinking is that the execise (bike riding) is more to keep me from becoming too sedentary and soft, and keep the muscles(legs , back, hips, HEART) in some condition.

If I burn some calories in the process....thats a plus.

But yeah, low carbs and sugar intake will shed lbs quickly , but you got to remember , the body needs a little of each to continue to function properly.

Country Living is right...you gotta count the carbs and sugar, and monitor the weight.


Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I used to be pretty slender at about 145 when I was in my middle 30's.
I spent a week or two driving around in probably the worst riding truck in the world.
The International 9700.

I swear something must have gave way in my stomach, and my gut fell down and out.

My girlfriend at the time rolled over, patted my belly, and said, what's this???

I told her I didn't know, and since then, it's never gone away.

A few years back, I dieted like a madman, and lost about 25 lbs.

My whole attitude changed when I was starving all the time.
My wife told me she didn't like the skinny Joe.

Still, I need to lose about 20 again.
I don't drink anymore, but developed a severe gummi bear habit to take its place.
I've kicked that now too, I hope something comes off.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Doctors have always told me to gain weight!
> 
> Glass a milk and two pop-tarts for breakfast.
> No lunch.
> ...


There only way to be on a "starvation diet" is to be at 0% bodyfat and then fast until your body begins to convert the proteins in your muscle tissue into glucose. If you have any body fat at all, your body is self feeding. If you have any body fat at all your body won't cannibalize muscle tissue.

So survival pro-tip, try and fatten up before the SHTF. Better rethink that weight loss Phideaux. Those extra pounds could keep you a live a few months longer. 

https://thoughtcatalog.com/dr-chet-...a-year-and-he-lost-more-than-half-his-weight/



> *In 1965, an extremely obese 27-year-old male, weighing in at 456 pounds fasted for 382 days (one year and 17 days) and lost 275.5 pounds.*
> 
> Doctors from the University of Dundee monitored his condition throughout his fast. During his fast, he obese man recorded low glucose levels for 100 days and defecated every 40 to 50 days. He was given potassium tablets to keep his heart healthy and multi-vitamins every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

phideaux said:


> I did the weight lifting work outs for lots of years , until I had shoulder problems, and had to quit....I think I was in my mid 50s then, and bench pressing 400 lbs. Probably why I screwed up my shoulders.
> 
> Now I got 2 bad knees, had 3 back surgeries, need another one, 2 heart attacks, Defib/pacemaker, and I'm way too old to do much heavy exercise,
> 
> ...


With that many injuries have you considerex investing in a pool? You can do an above ground heated one fairly inexpensively (at least compared to some other options). Swimming is about as low impact cardio as you can get. The bike is cheaper though. Thing about cardio is its only good if you're doing it consistantly. As soon as you stop you start gaining weight if you havent made diet lifestyle changes. Thats why strength training and putting on muscle tissue is so important. Its the gift that keeps on giving because with more muscle tissue you burn more calories even at rest. If strength training in any form isnt an option and you want to focus on diet check out the app myfitnesspal. I use it and it works well for me. Its a calorie counting thing that you can set up for how much weight you want to lose and how fast. Extremely easy to use. Even I can do it. There are a lot of opinions on how to lose weight out there but it all boils down to expending more calories than you take in so your body utilizes your stored energy (fat). Its really no more complicated than that. In the past year Ive gone from 275 to 218 (as of this morning). I do a five day split weightlifting in the gym (about an hour each morning), play tennis a couple times a week, go on a trail run once or twice a week, and limit my calories while making sure the calories I ingest are worthwhile wholesome foods. The app is free and useful. Best of luck on your goals. Slow and steady while forming long lasting good habits is the way to go.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Oh, and Sentry, 9% body fat?! Dammit man! My pot at the end of the rainbow is 12%! 9% is just beastly. Takes a lot of hard work to get to that. I hope I can get close and maintain it like you have.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Oh, and Sentry, 9% body fat?! Dammit man! My pot at the end of the rainbow is 12%! 9% is just beastly. Takes a lot of hard work to get to that. I hope I can get close and maintain it like you have.


Maybe he is doing NAVY style body fat measurements, and just has a REALLY thick neck. Then he could be fat as hell, lol.

The important thing for me is to go into my 50's pretty much the same as I am now. My dad started to slip in his 30's, and never got his weight back under control.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

SewingMachine said:


> Maybe he is doing NAVY style body fat measurements, and just has a REALLY thick neck. Then he could be fat as hell, lol.
> 
> The important thing for me is to go into my 50's pretty much the same as I am now. My dad started to slip in his 30's, and never got his weight back under control.


The 3 most important survival tools we all have are knowlege/training and physical fitness. Without those three all the gear in the world isnt going to make a difference. We all have shortcomings in one area or another. Thats where preparation to limit our weaknesses and expand our strengths comes in. For example, if you have a lot of physical injuries and know that will be an issue post shtf than proper preparation for a bug in scenario with location, machinery to do work and the fuel to run them becomes more important while others without those issues may choose to rely more heavily on a strong back to complete some of those tasks. I still think physical fitness and knowledge/training/preperation is going to be the key that decides whether anyone will survive in an adverse situation. And luck. Never discount good old fashion lucky breaks .

I allowed myself to get extremely out of shape in my 30's and am paying for it now with the amount of effort I am having to put in to rectify the situation. After the military I spent years in college holed up in a library and drinking a good bit of beer. Then I took a job trucking otr with every intention of exercising in my off time which didnt happen. Then I started a relationship with my now wife and between the honeymoon phase and a month long honeymoon with all the eating out I reached the point something had to be done.

Im embarrassed to say I got up to 275 and my body fat percentage was horrible as was my muscle mass percentage. I have since turned that on its head through a lot of hard work and feel so much better. I still have a good ways to go though so the journey continues.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

37 years ago I entered Marine Corps boot camp at 5'11" and weighing 140 lbs. Graduated boot camp at 173 lbs started weight training and got up to 195 lbs. Today I weigh 180 lbs don't weight train much just push ups and sit ups. Sentry my 2016 body fat 8% I can't float but I can tread water.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Oh, and Sentry, 9% body fat?! Dammit man! My pot at the end of the rainbow is 12%! 9% is just beastly. Takes a lot of hard work to get to that. I hope I can get close and maintain it like you have.


They always want to stick me in this hydrostatic egg thing to test my bodyfat. It's awful. But the dunk tank test is just not that accurate and the pinch test is a joke.

Like I keep saying, it's all diet and configuring your macros to your specific body. I seem to need less protein than most and can tolerate even more fat than average. My wife can eat shockingly little food and maintain her weight, but she can also splurge and not have it affect her at all. I depart from my menu at all and poof I gain 3#. Perhaps my family's history of diabetes makes me glucose intolerant or more sensitive to carbs. Which is why fasting is so important to me. Keeps my hormones in check and has taught me I can skip meals with NO negative side effects and simply burn off fat. The longest I have gone is 7 days. It's easier than you think, especially if you are in ketosis.

And yes, I always do a long fast before my annual physicals to help get the BF% down lower. It's fun watching the Nurse Practitioner freak out when I tell them I don't eat any grains, very little fruit and tons of fat. They expect all of my numbers to be awful, then they all come back well above average. I probably run 11-12% most of the time. As long as I have fat I can fast as long as I want and my body will just burn it around the clock. I am convinced the ketogenic diet is how humans were designed to eat.

My number one resources for all things Keto is DietDoctor.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Well, I'm not really obese, but I don't feel good when this heavy.
> 
> I'm on a diet again....3 years ago , I lost 40 lbs ?
> 
> ...


 I can gain too if I don't get moving with a shovel or rake or something. I do have wood floors and a vacuum and janitors mop is a real workout. But still I have to cut back on the food at times.

I got to 35 lb.s overweight and that did it for me. I gto on my bike and road the sandy dirt roads and lost it 10 lb.s a month with a little work out.:wave:


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

I beat all in weight loss 35 years ago I got rid of 250 # of ugly fat and it was real simple..... I divorced her....


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My quest continues.

As of this morning I'm down to 239 from 250 lbs.
Thats only diet , because I have been stuck inside , what with heat index hitting 110-115 everyday.

I got the bike yesterday, 
wow !, took me 4 hrs to assemble this puppy.

But, we both like it,

We decided to go simple instead of all the bells and whistles. 
This one has just the right amount of bells and whistles.

We will start using it today.

















Jim


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm a type 2 diabetic. I'm 6'3", weigh 350, and I'm in my late 50s. Over the last 3 months my AIC went up to 7.7 and my weight went down. That most likely means that I'm heading for serious trouble if I don't make some drastic changes. So I now ride an exercise bike every day for 20 minutes. I've had to cut down on my breakfasts out. My favorite breakfast is bacon, eggs, pancakes, muffin, and coffee at Perkins 3 times a week plus another big breakfast at Golden Corral on Saturdays. So now the Tuesday and Thursday breakfast is out. We go on Wednesdays for lunch. I get a hamburger with bacon and scrambled eggs. No pancakes. No muffin. In general, no candy ever, no ice cream ever.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> I'm a type 2 diabetic. I'm 6'3", weigh 350, and I'm in my late 50s. Over the last 3 months my AIC went up to 7.7 and my weight went down. That most likely means that I'm heading for serious trouble if I don't make some drastic changes. So I now ride an exercise bike every day for 20 minutes. I've had to cut down on my breakfasts out. My favorite breakfast is bacon, eggs, pancakes, muffin, and coffee at Perkins 3 times a week plus another big breakfast at Golden Corral on Saturdays. So now the Tuesday and Thursday breakfast is out. We go on Wednesdays for lunch. I get a hamburger with bacon and scrambled eggs. No pancakes. No muffin. In general, no candy ever, no ice cream ever.


My FIL was in the same boat as you before going on the Paleo diet. Two years later and he is a 100# lighter and no longer needs medication. His diabetes is completely under control by diet alone.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My A1C went from 7.1 to 6,3 for last 3 years , NO metformin, and only doing exercise and no sugar/ low carbs diet.

Metformin is a "hide it" drug, doesn't address the problem .



Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I am type 2 diabetic. I take metformin and glipizide . My last AC1 was 6.2. I am still a bit over weight but I did lose about 3.5 pounds, so I am progressing. I eat one meal a day, dinner and may snack on peanuts if I get into snacking hungry mode. Candy is out, all sugars are out. most carbs are out, and almost all soda's are out (diet included). Coffee and water and dinner are what keep me going. When it cools enough for wife to walk with me, then I hope to drop the last 15 pounds. 

I understand the desire to not use medication but I abused my body with way too much sugar and carbs, for much too long and now the insulin producing cells do not want to cooperate any more. Pay back I guess. When first diagnosed, I charted every meal and every carb in the meals and then charted my glucose levels (about 10 times a day). My body does not want to produce insulin in the proper quantities needed, so a bit of help (glipizide) is needed. The metformin just speeds the food passage up, slows down the absorption of the carbs. That is the one medication I would really like to get away from. If I get my weight down, I can cut down or eliminate the metformin.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> I am type 2 diabetic. I take metformin and glipizide . My last AC1 was 6.2. I am still a bit over weight but I did lose about 3.5 pounds, so I am progressing. I eat one meal a day, dinner and may snack on peanuts if I get into snacking hungry mode. Candy is out, all sugars are out. most carbs are out, and almost all soda's are out (diet included). Coffee and water and dinner are what keep me going. When it cools enough for wife to walk with me, then I hope to drop the last 15 pounds.
> 
> I understand the desire to not use medication but I abused my body with way too much sugar and carbs, for much too long and now the insulin producing cells do not want to cooperate any more. Pay back I guess. When first diagnosed, I charted every meal and every carb in the meals and then charted my glucose levels (about 10 times a day). My body does not want to produce insulin in the proper quantities needed, so a bit of help (glipizide) is needed. The metformin just speeds the food passage up, slows down the absorption of the carbs. That is the one medication I would really like to get away from. If I get my weight down, I can cut down or eliminate the metformin.


Just an FYI that peanuts are a legume not a nut, and are actually not the greatest for people trying to keep their insulin in check. Macadamia and almonds are better choice. Or so the 30 some books I have read about low carb, ketogenics, paleo, insulin resistance, etc. would have me believe. Just throwing that out there for general consumption.

I am not diabetic, but my family history is so strong with diabetes I live like it's an inevitability if I don't. Watching your grandmother go blind and your uncle have his foot cut off does that to you. Pretty sure every family member I have lost over the age of 50 was from a diabetes related illness.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> Just an FYI that peanuts are a legume not a nut, and are actually not the greatest for people trying to keep their insulin in check. Macadamia and almonds are better choice. Or so the 30 some books I have read about low carb, ketogenics, paleo, insulin resistance, etc. would have me believe. Just throwing that out there for general consumption.
> 
> I am not diabetic, but my family history is so strong with diabetes I live like it's an inevitability if I don't. Watching your grandmother go blind and your uncle have his foot cut off does that to you. Pretty sure every family member I have lost over the age of 50 was from a diabetes related illness.


Thanks for the peanut update. I guess I will be switching to almonds. Not as tasty but I will eat them. Being a cheapskate, peanuts were better priced than almonds. I guess I will spare a few more nickles, so I have more time to spend shooting (my motivation in life to spend money).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Thanks for the peanut update. I guess I will be switching to almonds. Not as tasty but I will eat them. Being a cheapskate, peanuts were better priced than almonds. I guess I will spare a few more nickles, so I have more time to spend shooting (my motivation in life to spend money).


We make wasabi soy almonds, cocoa almonds and what we call "sweet almonds" to eat as snacks. Sweet almonds are just stir fried whole almonds in butter sweetened with liquid sucralose and then sprinkled with cinnamon while they are cooling. Cocoa almonds are the same thing just swap the cinnamon with unsweetened cocoa. Wasabi soy almonds take a bit more work and involve wasabi powder, but the have a more salty/spicy kick. You can, of course, buy them all ready made too. But the store bought versions have more sugar and often times cornstarch.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> We make wasabi soy almonds, cocoa almonds and what we call "sweet almonds" to eat as snacks. Sweet almonds are just stir fried whole almonds in butter sweetened with liquid sucralose and then sprinkled with cinnamon while they are cooling. Cocoa almonds are the same thing just swap the cinnamon with unsweetened cocoa. Wasabi soy almonds take a bit more work and involve wasabi powder, but the have a more salty/spicy kick. You can, of course, buy them all ready made too. But the store bought versions have more sugar and often times cornstarch.


Sentry, thank you for the recipe but unless it comes pre-made and ready for the microwave, I won't be making it. I don't cook unless you count microwaving food. My sons learned to cook because they got tired of microwave food (visits after my divorce). Wife has a nut allergy, so not fair to request food she can't enjoy too, plus I know what she would say, not dumb here folks. Kinda tough living with a wife with a backbone. Darn!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Sentry, thank you for the recipe but unless it comes pre-made and ready for the microwave, I won't be making it. I don't cook unless you count microwaving food. My sons learned to cook because they got tired of microwave food (visits after my divorce). Wife has a nut allergy, so not fair to request food she can't enjoy too, plus I know what she would say, not dumb here folks. Kinda tough living with a wife with a backbone. Darn!!!


Well good news then!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> Well good news then!


We have a winner, Dark Chocolate!!!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

*I don't post much ... but had to on this*



Sentry18 said:


> ...... I like to remind people that exercise is very important for health, but diet is what determines how much bodyfat we have and diet is what burns it off.


Two years ago I read a post on here with a quick mention of keto ... the part that caught my eye was someone said it was the only way they could lose weight without ever being hungry and without exercise. Definitely my way of dieting! I did a lot of research and found NOTHING negative (except 'keto flu' which is easily avoidable) so decided to give it a try. I started on my 70th birthday at 5'5" and 297 lbs. In one year I lost 100#! I'm no longer on metformin or any of the other 3 health related meds I was on then. (I still take thyroid meds and vitamins) and my doctor is thrilled with my test numbers.

I eat a whole lot like Sentry without the intermittent fasting (which I've read is helpful but I've eaten 3 meals a day for a looong time.  ) and exercise.

I'm still 5'5" but a lot lighter. I seem to be stuck in the high 170s and low 180s but I feel good physically and mentally and I have energy ... and that's what's important. As someone else mentioned ... this is not a diet ... this is a lifestyle change and it IS life changing.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Little update here, I just weighed, and I am now 237,
Thats 13 lbs in about 2 weeks,

Diet , I dunno...I eat *lots of meat* (Beef, Pork Chicken and Fish), eggs, bacon, sausage, salads .

Have had 2 baked potatoes in 2 weeks, only other carbs, is a few Ritz peanut Butter crackers every other day.

No bread, No suger. 
Only drink unsweet ice tea with lemon.

I can live with this , if it's a diet.

I am still shooting for 225.

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, phooey,

It seems I have hit a wall ...

Eating like I have been, for the past few weeks, riding the recum bike 2-3 times a day.

And can't break the 235 lb barrier.:dunno:

I'm happy that I dropped 15 lbs, but want to shed another 10bs.



Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Well, phooey,
> 
> It seems I have hit a wall ...
> 
> ...


Couple thoughts, feel free to ignore. 

Too much protein is the same as eating carbs. It just converts to glucose and burns like sugar in your body. It's not easy finding the right protein balance based on your lean body mass and activity levels, but pretty much every piece of advice you will find online about how much you should eat is wrong.

Also, you body has set points. Places where it will dig in it's heals and so NO MORE. All you can do is stick to the plan and keep on keepin' on. Some people have broken through those barriers by eliminating all dairy from the diets and eating primarily eggs and meat. Others by drinking more water and eliminating hidden sugars (ketchup, BBQ sauce, etc.). It can also be that 235 is where you body is naturally the happiest, even if you have a different number in mind.

The best resource I have ever found for diet, fasting, weight loss and proper nutrition is dietdoctor.com It is a pay site but also has lots of fee content and a free 30 day trial. I have learned a lot from that site even though I was lead there by the recipes and not in search of a weight loss program.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This hitting a wall , brings back some memories of when I was weight lifting...

Yep , I remember hitting walls at certain weights, and couldn't seem to get past a certain weight, 
Just kept working and went past it, then later would hit another wall,

So I will just keep working on this weight ,
I'm betting it will pass also.



Jim


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

You are still taking in too many carbs. In fact, you are probably taking in carbs you are not even aware of with the lose restriction you are flying under. For the body to burn all the stored fat it can you have to take away the carbs as completely and possible.

If you do not knock them all out your body will grab every carb offered and turn it straight to fat. Watch for gravy, sauces, bread coated meats, meat with carbs mixed in, high carb vegetables, and watch the carb rating in the salad dressings. You are probably using more dressing than the allotted serving and most of the dressings have 5-12 carbs per-TBS. 

You will also hit a very big wall when your body loses all the weight the carb restrictions will allow it to lose. Then it reverts to a calorie-in/calorie-out system just like normal dieting. 

In other words, it reverts to the old system where you are still fat because you eat too much. Eating 4,000 calories and using 2,000 calories, no matter what the source is, means no weight loss.

As for protein turning into glucose??? The liver chemistry just does not work that way. It can happen, but only under strictly controlled conditions. If that were not the case then a low carb diet would not work at all or for anyone. The liver burns the stored fat before it starts making new glucose from thin air.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mortblanc said:


> As for protein turning into glucose??? The liver chemistry just does not work that way. It can happen, but only under strictly controlled conditions. If that were not the case then a low carb diet would not work at all or for anyone. The liver burns the stored fat before it starts making new glucose from thin air.


We are going to have to agree to disagree there. I know because I eat very low carb and if I eat too much protein my blood sugar goes up. I have been to a few ketogenic conferences and gluconeogenesis resulting from excess protein consumption is a common held and scientifically confirmed belief.



> Limit Sugar: Eating too much protein on a low carb diet plan will cause the liver to convert the amino acids found in protein into sugar, which can feed systemic infections in the body. Improve Digestion: The body requires a large amount of energy to digest animal-based proteins.


https://bodyecology.com/articles/low-carbohydrate-dieters-beware-of-high-protein-intake



> If you consume too much protein then this can be converted into glucose by a process called 'gluconeogenesis'. The conversion of protein to glucose occurs as a result of the hormone, glucagon, which prevents low blood sugar and so isn't a bad thing unless you are OVER-consuming protein.


https://sa.atkins.com/blog/can-too-much-protein-stall-your-results/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I eat healthy whole carbs and a good bit of protein and Im shedding weight and gaining muscle at an extremely fast rate. For me focusing on limited and scheduled healthy sourced calorie intake and exercise has worked very well. Nothing like common sense diet and a good amount of exercise to cure a bad case of fatass.


----------

